# Problema ventanas en Xilinx



## flacastfyupn (May 9, 2010)

Buenas tardes:
Estoy utilizando el xilinx para hacer implementaciones en FPGA, pero la ventana donde debarian aparecer cada una de las pestañas aparece "cortada", ya he intentado mirar la configuracion, le di nuevo formato al pc y nada, tal vez alguno de ustedes lo sepa. De ante mano gracias.
Adjunto imagen para que vean de que se trata.


----------



## HADES (May 9, 2010)

Que tal flaca siglos de no verte por aqui

Bueno tal vez proba al viejo estilo windows cerra el programa, apaga la compu y volvela a prender bueno con esto ya sabes si pues te vuelve a dar el mismo problema es que es algo del xilinx ahora bien si fuera este ultimo el caso seria bueno que leyeras las advertencias(warnings) que te tira el programa y nos lo comentaras

Saludos


----------



## flacastfyupn (May 9, 2010)

Esa es la duda que tengo, el mismo DVD que utilice lo instale en otro pc y funciona sin ningún problema. La configuración del mio ya la restablecí y nada, ademas el Xilinx no arroja ningún tipo de error. No se si sea algún problema de configuración de el computador.


----------



## HADES (May 9, 2010)

mmmmmmm

ay,ay,ay.

me temo podria decirte que siiiiiiii!!!!

pero podrias ir al panel de control de windows y ver que onda con los controladores del DVD y yo crei que xilinx lo tenias instalado directamente en el disco duro o es que siempre pide el disco?digo por que sino se me ocurre algo mas

pero hasta entonces necesito me confirmes esto salu2


----------



## flacastfyupn (May 9, 2010)

Creo que estas confundido, si esta instalado en el disco duro, a lo que me refiero es que con el mismo software lo instale en otro pc y funciona bien, pienso que es algún problema de configuración del pc pero he "cacharreado" con todo y parece no tener buena respuesta. Ante todo gracias por tu interés.


----------



## HADES (May 9, 2010)

ok, buena otra es que guardes tus archivos que hicistes con xilinx y despues desintales el xilinx y lo volvas a instalar

Salu2


----------



## flacastfyupn (May 9, 2010)

Ya lo hice al rededor de 5 veces, espero que alguien que le haya pasado lo mismo me pueda decir que es lo que crea el conflicto, mientras seguiré buscando. Gracias Sonius.


----------



## zxeth (May 9, 2010)

Los 2 windows eran iguales?. Fijate poniendole en la configuracion del exe poniendole para que arranque en xp o 2000


----------



## HADES (May 9, 2010)

flacastfyupn dijo:


> Ya lo hice al rededor de 5 veces, espero que alguien que le haya pasado lo mismo me pueda decir que es lo que crea el conflicto, mientras seguiré buscando. Gracias Sonius.



Buenp flacuchis pues no se que mas decir en fin te dejo salu2


----------



## flacastfyupn (May 9, 2010)

Ayer precisamente coloque el mismo sistema operativo del computador en el que si funcionaba, pero al hacer correr el Xilinx sigue pasando lo mismo. Estoy mirando si es por que tal vez el pc sea de 32 bits y tal vez el instalador que tengo sea para 64 bits.
Tal vez sera por eso?


----------



## HADES (May 9, 2010)

flacastfyupn dijo:


> Ayer precisamente coloque el mismo sistema operativo del computador en el que si funcionaba, pero al hacer correr el Xilinx sigue pasando lo mismo. Estoy mirando si es por que tal vez el pc sea de 32 bits y tal vez el instalador que tengo sea para 64 bits.
> Tal vez sera por eso?



mmmmm no es por nada flaca pero hubieras empezado por ahi,pero en fin a mas de uno no ha pasado eso, y pues ahi si te respondo con toda seguridad que si porque tener un computador de 32 bits y uno con motherboard de 64 bits SI!!! es diferente y pues nunca te va a ser compatible, y me imagino que ya que el instalador viene para instalarse en maquina de 64 bits en donde lo instalaste y funciono fue seguramente en una maquina de 64 bits,tipo multicore o alguna asi y seguramente tu maquina es de 32 bits donde intentas instalarlo y no te lo deja bien 

pues en resumen yeppp me temo que si!!!! y con seguridad 

salu2


----------



## flacastfyupn (May 10, 2010)

Sonius, malas noticias; mi pc y el software son de 32 bits. El ingeniero a quien le pregunte se quedo sin palabras. Lo único que me dijo era que mejor consiguiera otra versión del programa.
Alguna otra idea?


----------



## zxeth (May 10, 2010)

heee, nunca va a poder ser la diferencia de bits. Ya si pones un cd de 64bits en una pc de 32, con suerte te lo reconoce, ni te imaginas que pasa si lo pones a instalar, ni siquiera te lo instalaria, y si se llegase a "instalar" (porque es descomprimido no instalado) ni te pondria el iconito. 
Ya te fijaste lo de las configuraciones que te dije?


----------



## flacastfyupn (May 10, 2010)

si y son las mismas en ambos pc, ambos tenemos los mismos sistemas operativos. Todos en mi clase tenemos ese mismo xilinx y a mi es la unica que no me funciona correctamente. Trate de que el profesor me ayudara y lo unico que me dijo era que consiguiera el 10 o el 11.
Inclusive le coloque hace dos dias el mismo S.O. que esta en el otro pc.


----------



## zxeth (May 11, 2010)

yo te diria cambiar la version, no tengo mas ideas


----------



## HADES (May 11, 2010)

zxeth dijo:


> yo te diria cambiar la version, no tengo mas ideas



Pues  creo zxeth tiene razon porque no probas goglear y buscar alguna vercioncilla por ahi de 32 bits ya que como se explico anteriormente jamas van a ser compatibles el soft de 64 con SO de 32 y con respecto a que tus compañeros si les funciono es porque probablemente ellos tengan computadoras com motherboards de 64 bits. salu2

PD.edito algo que se me vino de "fogonazo" no de el sino de pues como dije fogonazojejejej:
podria suceder tambien stfy que tu cd tuviera un "parche" para compatibilidad con 32 y 64 ya sea que lo traiga tu cd o que no te lo hayan dado o dicho salu2


----------



## flacastfyupn (May 12, 2010)

De antemano gracias a ambos. Hoy hable con el ingeniero y me dijo que ese era un error que ocurría con el xilinx, que no sabia a que se debía si supuestamente debe trabajar tanto en SO de 64 y de 32 bits. Opte por buscar el 10.1 a ver que ocurre.
Muchas gracias a ambos nuevamente.


----------



## HADES (May 12, 2010)

ok bueno a ver que pasa salu2


----------



## perassbal (May 17, 2010)

Perdonar pero me salen unos warnings a la hora de hacer la sintesis en xilinx, llevo unos días intentando solucionarlos y no lo consigo:

os dejo los warnings, para ver si me podeis ayudar.Gracias.


WARNING:Xst:2211 - "C:/Xilinx/PFC_3/dist_eu_2.vhd" line 272: Instantiating black box module <raiz_1>.
WARNING:Xst:37 - Unknown property "BLACK_BOX".
Entity <Dist_Eu_2> analyzed. Unit <Dist_Eu_2> generated.


----------



## HADES (May 18, 2010)

podrias revisar si tienes cerrados autenticamente todos tus proyectos anteriores??? porque sino no los tienes cerrados podrias venir acarriando en cada sesion dichas advertencias 

salu2


----------



## fabian9013 (Jul 7, 2010)

Que mal llegarmuy tarde... Pero la version webpack que ofrece xilinx en especial la 9.1i(bueno la nueve) da muchos errores y no deja hacer o implementar todo lo que el usuario dese(es gratis debe ser), ademas que no tiene soporte para 64 bits ni win7(a mi me pasaba que se desaparecen los diagramas o bloques que uno hace ), la version estable es la 10.1 la cual es trabajado asi como la 11.


----------



## MGustavo (Jul 7, 2010)

Ya salió: *Xilinx ISE 12.1 32&64 Bits*

Lo instale en Ubuntu, funciona correctamente (la versión para Linux).

S.O.:

        Linux - Corriendo en Ubuntu 10.04 x64
        Windows 7

Saludos!


----------



## HADES (Jul 7, 2010)

MGustavo dijo:


> Ya salió: *Xilinx ISE 12.1 32&64 Bits*
> 
> Lo instale en Ubuntu, funciona correctamente (la versión para Linux).
> 
> ...



Gracias por comentarnos esta version de xilinx la tomare en cuenta para instalar

saludos!

HADES


----------



## ars (Jul 7, 2010)

MGustavo dijo:


> Ya salió: *Xilinx ISE 12.1 32&64 Bits*
> 
> Lo instale en Ubuntu, funciona correctamente (la versión para Linux).
> 
> ...



hace un par de meses que salio, y ya que esta comento que ami tambine me funciona de diez  en mi debian de 64bits.

Saludos


----------

